# Matagorda Offshore Friday/Saturday Topshelffishing



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Easy limits on Snapper each day. Water color is not good from all the flooding, even 50 miles offshore. Friday had rough seas but Saturday calmed down quite a bit.
Topshelffishing.com


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Allen, it was a good trip. You put us right over the fish in all spots we went.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Thank you. It was as a pleasure getting to meet everyone and catch some fish.


----------

